# OMG they posted a video of Tony aka Hanzel



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*UPDATE: TAKE A PEAK OUR TONI aka as Hansel has been ADOPTED. THANK YOU GOD!!*

*http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17375378** My heart is jumping out of my body!!!!*

*Not sure about Gretel yet, I have to check on her, but THANK YOU GOD and all of you for all of your advice and for being there. *

*Little Toni is ADOPTED!!!!!!!!*



Sorry to start a new thread, but I have been trying like crazy to see about getting the babies placed. I couldn't get anyone on phone on the shelter today, so I checked on line. And now they posted a video of both Hanesel and Gretel (I am such a ditz, I didn't and couldn't realize why they were calling Tony, Hansel, but now I realize the peaks name is Gretel.

Look at them together

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Voorhees, NJ | Hanzel

You will find the video button near the picture.

I promise you I am doing all I can. Hubby does not want them separated. He said it would be like sepatating Mia and Leo. 

I hope this doesn't upset anyone, but I wanted you to see these two little darlings.

I hope you enjoy the video and now I feel so bad, just calling the Peak, Peak, and not by her name Gretel.

But there are so many things going through your mind when you are going through all of this.

Anyway, what do you all think? Shouldn't they be placed together.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Christine,
I have followed your posts about Tony/Hansel. What is your heart telling you? If Tony were adopted out today, would you wonder about him the rest of your life.... or would you be at peace? Is this pup meant to be yours, and you are torturing yourself by not taking the leap? Only you know the answers. I can only make conjectures by what you are posting. You seem to be in love with this dog, the ball is in your court.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christine - to be perfectly honest, though they're in the video together, I don't see them interacting much together at all in those videos. They both seem to be into their own thing. I just think it's going to be impossible for them both to be adopted together. If they were the same breed it might be a different story but I think they are going to be there a long time. I hope not. But I'd rather see at least one adopted rather than both of them being in a shelter atmosphere for long. JMO. I also don't think he's a Hansel at all More a Tony


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bonsmom said:


> Christine,
> I have followed your posts about Tony/Hansel. What is your heart telling you? If Tony were adopted out today, would you wonder about him the rest of your life.... or would you be at peace? Is this pup meant to be yours, and you are torturing yourself by not taking the leap? Only you know the answers. I can only make conjectures by what you are posting. You seem to be in love with this dog, the ball is in your court.


 
:goodpost: Christine are you sure Tony isn't right for you? Maybe you could bring him home for a trial run


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Christine...go get him already, and stop torturing yourself! I can see you're in love with the little guy. Leo and Mia will adjust fine.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My foster, Lily, came into the public shelter with a doggie companion--who got adopted first. She is now having a ball with my other little ones--after barking her head off at them when they first met.  If Hanzel and Gretel are both young, they may adjust very well to being placed separately, as long as their temperaments suit their new canine companions.  Of course, it is up to you whether you actually want to have a 3rd dog in your home on a permanent basis.

Edited to add: I can't comment on the video yet--my Chihuahua ate my ethernet cord and I'm on dialup again. Wanna adopt a Chihuahua?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You are assuming that because they lived together that they are bonded. That is not always the case. The odds of someone adopting both dogs together are very low.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Christine - to be perfectly honest, though they're in the video together, I don't see them interacting much together at all in those videos. They both seem to be into their own thing. I just think it's going to be impossible for them both to be adopted together. If they were the same breed it might be a different story but I think they are going to be there a long time. I hope not. But I'd rather see at least one adopted rather than both of them being in a shelter atmosphere for long. JMO. I also don't think he's a Hansel at all More a Tony





Matilda's mommy said:


> :goodpost: Christine are you sure Tony isn't right for you? Maybe you could bring him home for a trial run


 
I agree, see if you can bring Tony home for a trial run.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They didn't interact at all in the video. I really think they would be fine in a new home ... better than languishing in the shelter. It really won't be up to your hubby whether or not they are separated ... From what you've said, the shelter is not going to necessarily adopt them out together so they will likely be separated anyway.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm thinking the same thing as everyone else. You can't fight true love!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds to me like he is waiting for you :tender:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think Tony is meant to be with you, Leo, and Mia.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*UPDATE: TAKE A PEAK OUR TONI aka as Hansel has been ADOPTED. THANK YOU GOD!!*

*http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17375378** My heart is jumping out of my body!!!!*

*Not sure about Gretel yet, I have to check on her, but THANK YOU GOD and all of you for all of your advice and for being there. *

*Little Tony is ADOPTED!!!!!!!! Bless you sweet Tony, bless you. Hubby and I were going to take a ride over yesterday, to see how things were progressing, thank you to all the organizations that gave me advice. I had nothing to do with this adoption, but THANK YOU GOD, Toni is in a forever home!!!!!! Still need to check on Gretel, but wanted to share this with all of your loving hearts right away.*

*LOVE YOU ALL.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*UPDATE  on our little Tony aka Hanzel*

*UPDATE: TAKE A PEAK OUR TONI aka as Hansel has been ADOPTED. THANK YOU GOD!!*

*http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17375378** My heart is jumping out of my body!!!!*

*Not sure about Gretel yet, I have to check on her, but THANK YOU GOD and all of you for all of your advice and for being there. *

*Little Toni is ADOPTED!!!!!!!!*

*Sorrry for he double postm but wanted to label it update. So happy I can't even think. *


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great news Christine!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

TG that little guy is out of the shelter and in his new home. I hope Tony has the wonderful life he deserves and that little Gretel has also gone to her forever home. 
Thanks for the great update Christina!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's great news!!!


----------

